# Can anyone help me?



## sdennis3 (Nov 29, 2007)

I am very interested in becoming a first time Maltese owner. I've always wanted a toy breed and absolutely fell in love with a friends Maltese puppy. I've been searching all over trying to find true breeders here in Central Florida. I have a few questions. When is the best time to neuter a puppy? What are the advantages to neutering earlier rather than later? Which gender seems to be more affectionate and docile? Are they sociable to people other than immediate family? Do they tend to bark more so than any other breed?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi and welcome! I'm owned by Kosmo, a one yr. old Maltese and he is the light of my life :wub: 6 months is usually about the time most neuter. It's good to do it as soon as you can as it decreases the chances of cancer. Also, in male dogs...it seems to help so they don't mark. I think you're going to get different answers on which is better. I've had male and female and they were both sweet and playful but cuddled when I wanted to cuddle. Kosmo is a momma's boy but will warm up to anyone once he gets to know them. On the barking issue-again...depends on the dog. My last Maltese barked at anything and Kosmo doesn't bark all that much. Good luck. You will seriously love the breed! They are the best!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: 



> I am very interested in becoming a first time Maltese owner. I've always wanted a toy breed and absolutely fell in love with a friends Maltese puppy. I've been searching all over trying to find true breeders here in Central Florida. I have a few questions. When is the best time to neuter a puppy? What are the advantages to neutering earlier rather than later? Which gender seems to be more affectionate and docile? Are they sociable to people other than immediate family? Do they tend to bark more so than any other breed?[/B]


----------



## CocosMom (May 7, 2007)

> I am very interested in becoming a first time Maltese owner. I've always wanted a toy breed and absolutely fell in love with a friends Maltese puppy. I've been searching all over trying to find true breeders here in Central Florida. I have a few questions. When is the best time to neuter a puppy? What are the advantages to neutering earlier rather than later? Which gender seems to be more affectionate and docile? Are they sociable to people other than immediate family? Do they tend to bark more so than any other breed?[/B]


I believe what lillady said in terms of neutering is correct. I think that her words hold true for any breed, not specifically Maltese.

I believe the Maltese is an extremely affectionate breed. They are happiest when you are around and love to snuggle up with you. Docility is based on individual puppy and it'd probably be best to observe the puppy with his littermates to see if he's more of a leader or a follower. Coco loves meeting new people and is immediately smitten with anyone we welcome into our house or who's house we go visit.

I have never experienced any barking problems with Coco. She's not the type to bark incessantly but I think it is based on individual dogs. I've read that we have some members here who have experienced barking with their pups, but I don't think it's any more than any other breed.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

A very close friend of mine lives n Central Florida. Well if you call Ocala area central. She has an older boy available at this time. So you may want to try and contact her. Her name is Sharon Girven. Here is a link to her website.....

Blue Hill Maltese

Good luck looking for your new family member.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Diamond Maltese- This breeder is located in Orlando. Personally, I do not know anything about them, but happened to stumble upon their website. They seem rather reputible from their website because they have Marcris (Joyce Watkins) and Angels (Bonnie Palmer) Maltese lines.

I think that everyone else has answered your other question really well.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> Diamond Maltese- This breeder is located in Orlando. Personally, I do not know anything about them, but happened to stumble upon their website. They seem rather reputible from their website because they have Marcris (Joyce Watkins) and Angels (Bonnie Palmer) Maltese lines.
> 
> I think that everyone else has answered your other question really well.[/B]


He is a physician of some sort. I met him at the specialty when it was in Orlando, FL. Haven't seen his name out showing for awhile.
You have Wesglynn Maltese, Ta-Lins Maltese, Marcris Maltese, Darlynn's Maltese, Bonnies Angels, Jambet Maltese, thats all I can remember at the top of my head. And of course Blue Hill is a favorite of mine as is Becky's. You might try this link too. 
http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/favorite.htm
Good luck in your search.
Tina


----------



## sdennis3 (Nov 29, 2007)

> Hi and welcome! I'm owned by Kosmo, a one yr. old Maltese and he is the light of my life :wub: 6 months is usually about the time most neuter. It's good to do it as soon as you can as it decreases the chances of cancer. Also, in male dogs...it seems to help so they don't mark. I think you're going to get different answers on which is better. I've had male and female and they were both sweet and playful but cuddled when I wanted to cuddle. Kosmo is a momma's boy but will warm up to anyone once he gets to know them. On the barking issue-again...depends on the dog. My last Maltese barked at anything and Kosmo doesn't bark all that much. Good luck. You will seriously love the breed! They are the best!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for you help!


----------

